# newby to conventional



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

I have always fished spinning reels and I have been wanting to try a casting reel. I found a pretty good deal on a penn jigmaster 500 s for 20 bucks, so i had to buy it! My first problem is i have NO IDEA what to do with the reel, and my second problem is i need to find an inexpensive rod to put it on! Any one from the wilmington area have any idea where i could find a used decent rod, and mabey have some pointers for a newby to a casting reel! THANKS
S.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep,*

ME, I have a few. And I can teach you how to throw it.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck learning on a squidder. Find ya a used daiwa sl30sh on ebay & I think you'll increase you're learning curve quite a bit. Course if you learn to throw a squidder you can throw anything. Just get yourself plenty of line!


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

My advice ~ cut your loss at the $20.00 bucks and stick to the spinning reel.

I got a Penn 525 & an OM12 this past summer and took a beating with it on the beach.
I’ve never been that pissed & frustrated.

I could just be a casualty of “you can’t teach an old dog a new trick”.

Maybe if I had someone like Ryan to show me how, then it would be different.
All my friends use spinning reels, and when I fished with them last, they all shook the heads at me and said, “put that away and start fishin’!”

Best advice I got about that rod when I asked a similar question on another forum “stick with the devil you know, rather than the one you don’t”.
:fishing:


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Ohhhhh….. by the way it is for sale. It is in great condition and only been used once.
Well, I can’t honestly say it was “used”. lol  opcorn::beer:


----------



## firefighterhol (Jan 25, 2009)

good luck man. once you get good at it you will love it. i started about 2 years ago and i love my casting reels. dont give up and dont get flustered. good luck


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The best thing to remember when learning to throw bait casters is to start by trying to bunt not hit home runs (shorter distance not looooooong). In other words don't try to overpower your first cast. Finess comes first which means shorter distances and then you add the power to your cast to increase the distance. Something else that helps is to cast on a field first instead of trying to fish with that set-up. When you make yourself fish with a new combo that you're not comfortable or familiar with (especially with the addition of peer pressure ) you really don't give yourself enough time to learn because the pressure is on to catch fish or at least have a chance. Find someone who already knows how to throw a bait caster so you can learn technique and then hit the practice field before you give up and go back to spinners, you won't regret it !!

Just my $0.02


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

If you stick to it and really try to learn to throw conventional, you can do it. I know when I first started, it ticked me off. Now i'm throwing 150 yards+.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes, to the dark side you must come, feel the force....

A squidder may not be the easiest conventional to learn with. Get the sl30sh or even the 525mag. It sounds like Sehguhll wants to sell his...

There will always be a use for a spinning reel but more often than not, you'll find yourself grabbing the bait caster. They're great!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe I will just stick to the Spinners, hence the name. Nothing against convents but Spinners are just to much easier to cast, they are cheaper for the most part AND (this is best part) they almost never birds nest but if they do,,,just snap in a new spool no biggie.

Now if I were 10-20 years younger I might take the time to learn, but with 62 year old retirement just a few years away, who needs the hassle and frustration.

Just call me and old dog who doesnt WANT to learn new tricks

Tight lines folks,,,spring is just around the corner:fishing:


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

sehguhll said:


> My advice ~ cut your loss at the $20.00 bucks and stick to the spinning reel.
> 
> I got a Penn 525 & an OM12 this past summer and took a beating with it on the beach.
> I’ve never been that pissed & frustrated.
> ...


Don't get rid of your stuff Seagull. 
Nearly any one of us could have you slingin that rig in short order.

Go to the main forum. Post your location and ask for a lesson.

I bet you get a helping hand, and make a friend in the process. 

You cant learn it from the web or a video.

It was probably one little thing that caused you grief. 

It is NOT the devil. LOL

You could really amaze your friends if you had a 10 min. lesson.

So don't be shy.. Go ask!!

Pup


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

That would be awesome Ryan! You name the place and time and ill be there. I do have this weekend off from work, just lemme know. I will let you guys know how the switch to casting reels goes, THANKS!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Check you pms*

Ditto


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stick with spinners


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't give up on conventionals. Like said before, just get something a little more beginner friendly......Some people just don't know when to quit...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

They aren't that hard to throw, like everyone else has said throw easy until you get the form down and you're confident enough to apply full power. I started with a Jigmaster. If it has an aluminum spool, it will work great. Use 30lb mono (anything smaller will get caught between the spool and the frame) and just fill the spool up about half way. Keep the cast control knob fairly tight starting out and you'll be fine. Heck, with the aluminum spool you can mag that reel and really have a decent casting setup, and then you'll want to spend more money and get something nicer still.....


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> They aren't that hard to throw, like everyone else has said throw easy until you get the form down and you're confident enough to apply full power. I started with a Jigmaster. If it has an aluminum spool, it will work great. Use 30lb mono (anything smaller will get caught between the spool and the frame) and just fill the spool up about half way. Keep the cast control knob fairly tight starting out and you'll be fine. Heck, with the aluminum spool you can mag that reel and really have a decent casting setup, and then you'll want to spend more money and get something nicer still.....



 ?? 30lb. ?? Noway, you won't get any distance and if you do throw it far enough you'll spool it if it's only half way spooled up.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Its not a distance-casting machine anyway. Its a good setup for placing a big weight and chunk of bait in the slough, inside of 100 yards.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't be scared - grip and rip. Just keep a firm thumb on that spool and first. Then as you gain confidence, just ease off with the thumb pressure. Once you get down the form needed to avoid a birds nest, you are golden. You can tweak it from there. 

Oh yeah, put something on your thumb before you go "thumbing" the spool. Otherwise, you will burn some meat off of it. 

(Band Aids work as great thumb protectors BTW).


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

thoughts on thumbing the spool... if the spool isn't full of line thumb it on the open lip of the spool till you get a callus built up...


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Just realize, no matter what you try, your going to blow it up eventually. No big deal. Pick it out, or cut the line and try again.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sehgull........take that 525, put it up on 8 and let it rip. Aint nuttin but a thang.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

sehguhll said:


> Ohhhhh….. by the way it is for sale. It is in great condition and only been used once.
> Well, I can’t honestly say it was “used”. lol  opcorn::beer:


What do you want for it?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sehguhll said:


> My advice ~ cut your loss at the $20.00 bucks and stick to the spinning reel.
> 
> I got a Penn 525 & an OM12 this past summer and took a beating with it on the beach.
> I’ve never been that pissed & frustrated.
> ...


 Lenny,I think we gave some good advice on the "other board" as far as stay with what you know.. Although learning something new is not always a bad thing.. When you were down here last summer,all ya had to do was ask and we coulda took your new conventional for a test run..  I ain't the best caster on here,but know enough to get ya throwin that rascal without a nest,and some added distance.. Next time gimme a yell,be glad to help if I can..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sehguhll, don't give up yet.

That 525mag is a great real to learn on. However, it is a little fast for a newby right out of the box. All you need to do is get two 3/16in x 1/16in rare earth magnets and add them on the back of the two central ones in the reel. Takes about two minutes and slow the spool down enough to help you get started. 

Keep the magnet control on eight, too.

Sounds like Ryan is helping you as well. That's cool, he's caught a fish or two.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Lenny,I think we gave some good advice on the "other board" as far as stay with what you know.. Although learning something new is not always a bad thing.. When you were down here last summer,all ya had to do was ask and we coulda took your new conventional for a test run..  I ain't the best caster on here,but know enough to get ya throwin that rascal without a nest,and some added distance.. Next time gimme a yell,be glad to help if I can..



Okay, I'm going to hold you to it.....
I need to get some dates booked for the spring soon anyway.
You and Tater can give me a quick casting 101.
Thanks for the offer!


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Sehguhll, don't give up yet.
> 
> That 525mag is a great real to learn on. However, it is a little fast for a newby right out of the box. All you need to do is get two 3/16in x 1/16in rare earth magnets and add them on the back of the two central ones in the reel. Takes about two minutes and slow the spool down enough to help you get started.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Alan, over at Tradewinds already put the extra magnets in for me.
It helped, but I'm still a SPAZ.
Thanks for the vote of confidence, I'm not ready to give up just yet.
Problem is I was fishing in a tournament and felt presure to produce and that was a big cause of the trouble. Rushin'


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

sehguhll said:


> Thanks! Alan, over at Tradewinds already put the extra magnets in for me.
> It helped, but I'm still a SPAZ.
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, I'm not ready to give up just yet.
> Problem is I was fishing in a tournament and felt presure to produce and that was a big cause of the trouble. Rushin'


Hey sehgull, PM me.. We live close and I have several spots I practice.. If you want you can throw a couple of my set ups.. Practice, practice, and fish what is comfortable for you.. later .Scott..


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> Hey sehgull, PM me.. We live close and I have several spots I practice.. If you want you can throw a couple of my set ups.. Practice, practice, and fish what is comfortable for you.. later .Scott..




That will work!
We are actually closer than you think.
You see me almost everyday, you just haven’t figured out who I am yet.
And,… I never seem to have the time to come over and introduce myself.

Your FHB plate gave it away.:fishing:


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

sehguhll said:


> That will work!
> We are actually closer than you think.
> You see me almost everyday, you just haven’t figured out who I am yet.
> And,… I never seem to have the time to come over and introduce myself.
> ...


 Give me a shout.. pm sent


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

PEEWEE said:


> Give me a shout.. pm sent


Send it again, my PM box was full.


----------

